
“Your Music” has a 10k song limit on Spotify - sinemetu11
https://community.spotify.com/t5/Live-Ideas/Increase-maximum-songs-allowed-in-quot-Your-Music-quot/idi-p/733759
======
mikestop
Spotify wants to be your one-stop shop for music, and yet limits your music
catalog totally unreasonably. I had more than 10k songs in my CD collection.
Now I've got over 100k in my digital music collection. I would love to use
Spotify's service, but not when I can't have my whole collection. God damn,
Spotify! God damn!

